# [SOLVED][X] klawiatura przestaje działać na xorg

## Yatmai

Od jakiegoś czasu mam taką przypadłość, że klepiąc sobie w klawierkę pod X'ami w pewnym momencie przestaje reagować. Mysza działa, cały system działa, tylko klawiatura nie. Próbowałem ją odłączać i podłączać ponownie, co nic nie dało. Jedyne co pomaga, to logowanie przez ssh, z drugiej maszyny i restartowanie X'ów, dlatego nie sądze by to był problem sprzętowy.

Obecnie mam xorg 7.0, ale na 6.8.9 też się klawierka blokowała. Sprawdzałem też na gentoo-sources 2.6.14-r5 i obecnie 2.6.16. Z WM'ów, bo to jeszcze moze być istotne, używam KDE 3.5.1.

Problem jest dosyć irytujący, ze względu na konieczność wywalenia X'ów, więc bardzo bym prosił o wskazówkę, co może być przyczyną  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Jedyne co pomaga, to logowanie przez ssh, z drugiej maszyny i restartowanie X'ów, dlatego nie sądze by to był problem sprzętowy.

 

Próbowałeś tą klawiaturę do innego systemu podłączyć? A próbowałeś inną klawiaturę do tego systemu podłączyć? Wiesz, taki eksperyment i wnioskowanie drogą eliminacji...  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Mówisz, czasem najprostrze czy najgłupsze rozwiązanie jest najlepsze... Zamieniłem narazie klawierki, a mam jeszcze sporo pracy przy Gentoo, więc będe miał okazje od razu sprawdzić  :Wink: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja bym jeszcze sprawdził, co dmesg i log Xów mówi na temat klawiaturki. Zwłaszcza po tym, jak przestaje działać.

----------

## Yatmai

Podmieniłem, troche podziałało, ale znów sie "wiesza" Generalnie zauważyłem, że to ma miejsce przed updatem systemu.

Mam otwarte okno Konsole, daje emerge --sync, po czym emerge -pvuD world i przeglądam co mi nowego chce wskoczyć. Czasem całość nie mieści się na ekranie, więc Shift+Up przewijam na wcześniejsze wiersze. Generalnie zapominam się wtedy i chyba cały czas trzymam wciśnięty Shift. No i gdy chcę przewinąć dalej, albo odpalić aktualkę, to już nie mam jak bo klawierka nie reaguje.

----------

## ukl

U mnie występowały podobne dolegliwości przy używaniu fastxdm i x.orga7  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

To raczej nie tędy, bo mam KDM, i Xorg 7.0, a wcześniej 6.8.x i też się sypało :]

----------

## ukl

Fastxdm nie jest menadżerem logowania  :Smile:  Jets to skrypt startowy uruchamiający np. KDM troche wcześniej, przed zakończeniem ładowania wszystkch usług. Dzięki temu środowisko uruchamia się szybciej  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Fastxdm nie jest menadżerem logowania  Jets to skrypt startowy uruchamiający np. KDM troche wcześniej, przed zakończeniem ładowania wszystkch usług. Dzięki temu środowisko uruchamia się szybciej 

 

Lol to dałem ciała pokazowo  :Very Happy:  Jak to mówią, człowiek uczy sie całe życie, a umiera głupi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Mam otwarte okno Konsole, /.../ No i gdy chcę przewinąć dalej, albo odpalić aktualkę, to już nie mam jak bo klawierka nie reaguje.

 

Mi czasami sie zdarza że trace klwiature w konsoli w kde, niezbyt często i  prewde powiedziawszy nie wiem dokladnie w jaki sposób. Ale czasami uda mi sie odzyskać, a czasami nie chce mi sie, to killuje konsole. Ale poza tym w pozostałych aplikacjach jest i działa.

Mam to na amd64 i dość ostre flagi, w ogóle kilka rzeczy przez te flagi dziwnie działały. Teraz mam nowe flagi, ale to zbyt rzadko sie zdarzało żeby jednoznacznie stwierdzic czy przez to.

----------

## muchar

Ja mam taka mala uwage, ogolnie do topicu. Moze sie czepiam, ale uwazam ze slusznie.

@Art.root: prosze, nie pisz "klawierka", bo cos takiego nie istnieje. Jest natomiast "klawiatura" i tego powinienes sie trzymac. Rozumiem, ze Ty wiesz co to jest klawierka, i czytajacy ten post rowniez sie domysla, niemniej jednak, jak ktos zechce znalezc info, ze jemu KLAWIATURA nie dziala, to za nic na swiecie, nie wpadnie na pomysl, aby wpisac w polu "Szukaj" slowa "klawierka".

----------

## Yatmai

Trafna uwaga  :Smile:  Postaram się dostosować na przyszłość =]

----------

## Aktyn

Właśnie przed chiwilą miałem zwis w konsoli kde klawiatury, ale po przejściu na konsole alt+ctr+1 i powrocie miałem już klawiature, i to co pisałem jak była zacięta, nagle jest wpisane. A nic nadzwyczajengo sie nie działo bo pisałem cd /katalog/..,  a zacieło sie przy użyciu TAB na scieżce dostępu, Ewentualnie wcisło mi sie coś, co nie uchwyciłem, jakaś kombinacja klawiszy etc.

Wiec flagi kompilacji też raczej tu znaczenia nie mają.

Ciekawe czy źródło problemów może być podobne

+++EDIT 

no i dopisze jeszcze że bez przerwy mi sie ta konsola przycina teraz, i rzeczywiście po drugim katalogu i wciśnięciu TAB

Już mi sie tak cztery razy wisnęła od czasu pisania posta, i widze że już nie chce sie odwieśić. Ciekawe, druga konola działa OK.

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie TAB'owanie działa bez zarzutu, a często tego używam  :Very Happy:  No i jak mi się już sypnie, to nie mam możliwości przejścia na terminale tekstowe :/

W sumie, przyczyną mogła by być sama klawiatura, kernel + X'y no i samo Konsole :]

Jakie masz jajko i wersje Konsole ? :]

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Jakie masz jajko i wersje Konsole ? :]

 

kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r5, xorg 6.8.2

```
ja@qx ~ $ konsole -v

Qt: 3.3.4

KDE: 3.4.3

Konsole: 1.5.2
```

Kernel to raczej nie, ja bym stawiał na konsole kde albo jakas biblioteka do obsługi tego, w czystej konsoli zawsze jest klawiatura.

Czasami mam fluxboxa i tam jest cos co sie nazywa xterm bodajże, ale to nie za często właczam, wiec nie wiem jak ze stabilnością. Zjawisk niepożądanych nie zauważono.

----------

## Aktyn

Pozwole sobie odświeżyć temat bo widze jest nadal aktualny, wczoraj mając fluxboxa i uruchomione kate zwiesiła mi sie tam konsola. Dobra nic nowego, pomyślałem. Zamknąłem kate, i uruchomiłem ponownie, i co ciekawe konsola tam wisi już na starcie, nawet po otwarciu pliku projektu nie wchodzi do katalogu automatycznie jak to zwykle robi.

No cóż uruchomiłem xterma i tam sobie działałem.

Niestety po ok 2 godzinach, po wydaniu polecenia make które to w zasadzie jedynie co robiło to kopiowało kilka plików, xterm zawisł kompletnie. A dokładnie raczej nie reagował na klawisze. Można było skopiować z tejże konsoli. Ale nie reagowała na żadne wejście. Po wysłaniu mu SIGALARM xterm zakonczył działanie.

Co do konsole w kate to czasem chwilowo dało się ją odblokować naciskając przycisk ScrollLock.

No i przyszło mi do głowy poniewać konsola w kate była zawsze zawieszona po uruchomieniu, postanowiłem może użyć strace. A wiec najpierw uruchamiam z xterma kate. dla sprawdzenia, i co...?  to co za każdym razem z menu fluxboxa sie wieszało, teraz zaczęło działać.

Mam amd64, miałem kiedyś ostre flagi, ale przeemergowałem na zwykłe zalecane, co zresztą nie rozwiązało żadnego z moich problemów w linuxie, wiec co szukać? 

Biorąc pod uwagę że miałem motyw z samoczynnym dziwnym zachowaniem sie konsoli, a xterm zrobił też dziwny motyw, mam wrażenie że skądś płyną jakieś znaki, tylko skąd,?

Poza tym żadnych innych problemów z klawiaturą w X'ach

----------

## Yatmai

Znów mi się powiesiło... Ciekawe jest, że wiesza się wyłącznie przy majstrowaniu przy Emerge. Poza tym, poleciałem na głupiego po klawiszach i wyszło, że jak naciskam kilka naraz to wskakuje jakiś znak (jeden z wieeelu naciśniętych) i leci tak długo jak trzymam jakikolwiek klawisz (niekoniecznie odpowiadający znakowi, który wchodzi na konsole)

----------

## Klekot

to nie jest tak. mam ten problem, niestety nie wiem jak go rozwiązać.

występuje po długim naciskaniu shifta i wtedy jakby klawiatura „zwalnia”. jak nei będziecie mogli pisać to spróbujcie przytrzymać jakiś klawisz dość długi w jednym polu, wtedy będzie pisał. ale tak czy tak potrzebny jest restart xów... narazie w rozwiązaniu ograniczyłem się do tego, że raczej nie wciskam długo shifta... bo jak wiadomo jest to szkodliwe... :/

i niekoniecznie muszę to robić w konsoli. tak samo się zachowuje przy na przykład operze...

----------

## Yatmai

No niestety, ja tego shift'a molestuje podświadomie, gdy mnie wciągnie czytanie co mi emerge -pvuD world wypluje :]

Swoją drogą, jest to efekt własnych doświadczeń, czy gdzieś taki błąd już zgloszono ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ukl

Zapewne masz u siebie KDE, czyż nie ?  :Smile: 

Rada na dziś:

Centrum sterowania -> Regionalne i dostępność -> Dostępność

Dalej szukaj sam  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Czyżby chodziło o gesty ? Idiotyczna funkcja  :Sad: 

----------

## ukl

Dokładnie, chodzi o gesty, powolne klawisze, klejące się klawisze, itp  :Smile:  Funkcje te mogą być przydatne jednak dziwi mnie fakt, że są one domyślnie włączone.

----------

## Yatmai

Przydatne to chyba mogą być do zrobienia komuś głupiego numeru... 

No nic, wpadka głupia, tyle dobrze, że teraz będzie działać  :Wink:  Dzięki wszystkim za posty  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Dokładnie, chodzi o gesty, powolne klawisze, klejące się klawisze, itp  Funkcje te mogą być przydatne jednak dziwi mnie fakt, że są one domyślnie włączone.

 

Domyślnie to ja to mam wyłączone, i nigdy nie używałem, co nie przeszkadza w checach które opisałem, na dodatek używam fluxboxa i w zasadzie chece klawiaturowe to mam na trzech rodzajach konsol. Na razie zmienilem model klawiatury w xorg na mniejszoklawiszowy, na razie działa, chociaż te konole to aż tak często nie wieszają sie u mnie żeby coś powiedzieć po kilku dniach.

----------

## Klekot

o dziękuję  :Smile:  swoją drogą dziwna opcja...

----------

## arsen

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

